# Thanksgiving



## El Gringo (Nov 22, 2015)

For all you looking after your figure, how do you go about thanksgiving. do you just not give a **** for one day or do you play it conservative and think 2, 3, 4 times over before putting down all the delicious crap your aunts put infront of you. This topic can relate to a cheat day/cheat meal (I'm still up i the air with it). I'm either all or nothing. I'm not the type to take one small bite of a cookie and feel satisfied. I'd put the cookie monster to shame.


----------



## AjSam (Nov 22, 2015)

Your thread started me thinking of my favorites, candied sweet potatoes and leftover turkey sandwiches for the next few days. It will definitely be a cheat day for me, just need to stay focused on eating right leading up to it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2015)

[/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2015)

Omg no not excess calories!!! I might make gains!!!!

Just relax and have a good time with family. Don't be that guy *couch cashout cough* who shows up to weddings and holidays with egg whites and oatmeal in tupperware.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Omg no not excess calories!!! I might make gains!!!!
> 
> Just relax and have a good time with family. Don't be that guy *couch cashout cough* who shows up to weddings and holidays with egg whites and oatmeal in tupperware.



LMAO! Pillar I work with a 21 year old kid who brings that exact same meal every f***ing day to work and horses down 10 eggwhites with oatmeal....no seasoning..... Smells like ass.... He's worse than a chick, I think he's a $3 bill


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 22, 2015)

just another day and meal


----------



## Popeye (Nov 22, 2015)

Unless you're a top BB'er and your career depends on it, eat whatever the fuk you want...I know I am


----------



## mickems (Nov 22, 2015)

El Gringo said:


> For all you looking after your figure, how do you go about thanksgiving. do you just not give a **** for one day or do you play it conservative and think 2, 3, 4 times over before putting down all the delicious crap your aunts put infront of you. This topic can relate to a cheat day/cheat meal (I'm still up i the air with it). I'm either all or nothing. I'm not the type to take one small bite of a cookie and feel satisfied. I'd put the cookie monster to shame.



I eat like a pig every holiday. I see no difference.


----------



## rburdge84 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ha its a great day for gains. Super sized cheat meal and the gym is closed. Ha just means I will have so much energy and extra glycogen for Fridays workout lol


----------



## Milo (Nov 22, 2015)

I eat until I'm about to puke. Then I nap and eat again.


----------



## don draco (Nov 22, 2015)

Live life.  Bodybuilding shouldn't be restricting your life -- it should supplement it.  Eat and celebrate with your family.  One day off your regular diet won't kill you.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Omg no not excess calories!!! I might make gains!!!!
> 
> Just relax and have a good time with family. Don't be that guy *couch cashout cough* who shows up to weddings and holidays with egg whites and oatmeal in tupperware.



I always associate Cash as the Legend who turned down his own wedding cake. Every time I think of it I envision him slapping the piece of cake out of the hand of his bride trying to feed him, it cracks me up !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2015)

rburdge84 said:


> Ha its a great day for gains. Super sized cheat meal and the gym is closed. Ha just means I will have so much energy and extra glycogen for Fridays workout lol



Pecan pie pumps...


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

everyday is a day to eat and grow.
thanksgiving is a day I get to do it with family.


----------

